# 80 metros Black Tiger



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola gente con *Black tiger* nos propusimos armar este 80 metros, pero no se armar PCB no a esta escala los míos son mas bien de índole casera en fin en bien me pase las dimensiones o alguien las saque a buen cubero me diga cuanto me cobra y si puede enviármela a la ciudad de Balcarce yo pago el envió y precio de la misma si es por carta o por el rápido esta no creo que sea la primera y ultima ves que lo haga quien pueda ayudar bienvenido sea (no regateo, pero no se hagan los pillos) les comento este es el proyecto es de *Black Tiger* de lo cual no hago responsable toda critica y o enojo (que no es lo mismo que yo en ojo) son y serán llevada a *Rey Julien* 

Atentamente *SSTC*












http://www.electrowork.com.ar/Electr...RP/impreso.pdf

http://www.electrowork.com.ar/Electr...so%20drill.pdf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2012)

en mis vacaciones te ayudo con la placa ,después del 23  de este mes,ya falta poco


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 6, 2012)

hecho gracias su majestad


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2012)

no se agradece cuando es uno parte de la pandilla,es beneficio de la pandilla,aunque no tengas nick de animal jojojo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 7, 2012)

si pero como seria un SSTC llevado al anime animal 

Saludos a la pandilla felina


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 8, 2012)

Ojo al piojo, que esa es la versión vieja del impreso. El último que diseñé tiene mucho más espacio para poder poner el disipador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2012)

luego cuelguen la versión nueva,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 8, 2012)

*Tiger *tengo el zenner, pero es de 8 Volts ¿sirve? o hay que hacer un par de variantes. 
Lo de la placa quedamos en el manhattan


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 8, 2012)

Es la que está en este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-am-simple-80-metros-236/?pp=30#gmessage6495
Fijate que el condensador C7 está bastante corrido de la posición original del diseño.
Además algunos valores también fueron cambiados.
Igual y por las dudas, dejo los enlaces acá:












http://www.electrowork.com.ar/ElectroTiger/Images/QRP/impreso transmisor V1.3.pdf
http://www.electrowork.com.ar/ElectroTiger/Images/QRP/impreso transmisor drill V1.3.pdf

PD: ahora, si vas a usar la técnica Manhattan, para qué querés el impreso?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 8, 2012)

Fijate cuando fue creado este tema y cuando el tema del grupo (este fue creado en simultaneo pero nunca respondoeron) y veras que este respondieron y solo su *majestad* despues de 20 dias Neeeeeee *Tiger* no me respondiste si ¿El zenner de 8V me sirve o sigo buscando el de 10V? pero no te preocupes hagamos de esto una gran tema  ye tengo casi todo me falta sacarme algunos trabajo de encima y otros materiales que me faltan como el zenner y un capacitor como el trimmer de 50p



vos pusiste el tunner de una radio comun sumando 25p+25p para hacer el capacitor variable...???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 8, 2012)

El zener te va a servir. Quizás habría que subir un poco el valor de R2 a 270 o 330 ohms.
El variable es de desguace, y usé una de las secciones de menor capacidad (son las que tienen menos chapitas y van conectadas a el sintonizador de FM.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 10, 2012)

Un pequeño cambio. Debido a la potencia que estaba entregando, el disipador necesario es más grande de lo previsto. En realidad habría que recalcular el PI de salida, pero como me da fiaca, "bajé" la excitación.  CH1 fue reemplazado por una resistencia de 1K. Con eso la potencia de salida está en el orden del watt.
Dejo la foto del prototipo final + su entorno


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 10, 2012)

.....................
------​.....................
.....................

sos el sabio  ahora si se usara otro transistor como el *TIP41C* puede que sea mejor que usar el *BD135* o *BD139* ¿no esta muy al limite? pregunta al sabio


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2012)

Por más que se use otro transistor, la potencia disipada va a ser la  misma, lo que implica un graaaaaaaan disipador. No obstante se podría  probar, pero me parece un poco alta la frecuencia para un TIP.

PD: de sabio nada, de meterete, todo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 11, 2012)

meterete ta bueno ese adjetivo.
disculpa yo me esprese mal porque a lo que iba es que el BD esta al limite no para reducir la potencia o el calentamiento sino a que el BD esta sobre su limite de trabajo (que esta escedido de trabajo) ¿no?

algo asi como que esta danbdo todo su motencia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 12, 2012)

En realidad está un poco por abajo, ya que el consumo (antes de  modificarlo) estaba en 1 amper, a 12 volts, son 12 watts. Si no hubiera  potencia de salida, estaría en el límite, pero como en esas condiciones  estaba entregando cerca de 4 watts, la disipación era de solo 8.
Igual se podría mejorar de distintas formas, pero ya se escapa a la simpleza que me había propuesto


----------



## crimson (Ene 12, 2012)

¡¡Aguante el BD139!! Una vez reemplacé el 2SC2166 de un Uniden de BC (40 canales AM) por un BD139 y funcionaba (sacaba 1W contra los 4W del 2SC) me sacó del apuro en 27MHz. Un TIP no llega ni ahí, se planchan a los 2 MHz. He visto un viejo artículo (en una QST o 73's, no recuerdo) de un transmisor telegráfico que usaba un TIP31 en 80M, pero era un TIP yanqui original en los años '70s, los actuales apenas si amplifican un poco. Ahora que recuerdo también reemplacé la salida de un Keiss de un amigo, que tenía unos transistores muy raros, MPSUalgo, con una chapita que salía del cuerpo del transistor para que disipara. Los cambié por BD139 y anduvo joya, daba como 6W en 80M. Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 12, 2012)

Gracias por el dato amigo Crimson, me lo imaginaba 
Creo que así como está quedó bastante pasable (teniendo en cuenta la simpleza con que está hecho). En cuanto termine con una fuente PWM que le debo a mi amigo Wilson, arranco con el modulador (creo que voy a usar un TDA2002, tengo varios dando vuelta por ahí).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 16, 2012)

Bueno, el modulador va a ser este:




Cualquier sugerencia, bienvenida!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2012)

el lm358 no es una exageración ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 16, 2012)

Si lo decís por la ganancia, depende. Si entran con un micrófono magnético, no lo creo, pero igual por eso está JP2. Por ahí se puede entrar directamente al TDA a través de los pines 1 y 3, y si no se "jumpea" el pin 2 y 3 y se entra por el LM.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 17, 2012)

es mas recomendable el magnetico  (Que tambien se le llama dinamico no?) el electrec agarra mucho ruido ambiental para mi gusto tiene mucha ganancia!!!" lo que me llama la atencion que dice 2002 y el croqui este el 2003 que para mi gusto es mejor aunque prefiero el 2010 

una pregunta *tiger* ¿el microfono que vienen en los telefonos de que son? a la noche subo una fotos para que los veas los que tengo, pero no conosco su caracteristicas (aclaro son telefonos viejos de los que eran de la compania telecom)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 17, 2012)

Es que el 2003 es compatible pata a pata con el 2002, en este caso se puede usar cualquiera de los 2.
Normalmente en los teléfonos vienen electret, salvo los muy antiguos que son de carbón.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 17, 2012)

ay electrec de distintas ganancias,los de tres terminales son los que mas ganancia tienen ,y los que tienen la plaquita de color verde(donde estan los terminales)esos tienen poca ganancia y los de la plaquita de color placa esos son intermedios y son los mas comunes


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola, disculpen si mi pregunta es obvia... los dos circuitos hasta ahora puestos en este tema forman solo el transmisor verdad? el receptor queda pendiente? Estoy interesado en montarlo. Se ve muy simple... a ver si después alguno de estudes resonde con este bicho al "CQ 80" de LU5DFE. Quedo subscripto al hilo así que lo sigo. También una antena corta sería un aporte generoso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 17, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ,ya toy esperando que llegue la licencia!,,


ya te dieron la licencia ?

seguro que receptor ya tenes


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 17, 2012)

eeeeeeee yo no pensaba usar el modulador solo lo conectare al equipo de musica que es un radiograbador viejo al cual no tiene salida con capacitor , su *majestad* no sabia lo de los electrec *-Gracias-* solo esta noche termino el *oscilador Royer* de *Jorger* y me pongo a hacer el PCB del *Blacktiger - 80* el tema de la antena me tiene medio mal ennnnnnn fin esta noche me desvelo... espero mañana mi novia no se enoje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 17, 2012)

cuando va al negocio a comprar el microfono el vendedor ni sabe cual es,los datos están en la cajita de 100 unidades,
pero por el color del pertinaz uno se puede guiar,los ay sin terminales y con terminales .mañana me fijo en las cajitas y anoto los datos (los mic,con terminales no vienen en caja,sino en bolsita de 100)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 17, 2012)

siiii aca viene como si nada y desconfio del 80% de las cosas que me venden por esos prefiero sacar de placas aunque hay algunos como los tip3055 tip2955 y las resistencias son buenos y los mosfet aunque son generico...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2012)

DJ_Glenn: efectivamente los 2 módulos forman el transmisor. Luego vendrá el receptor (de conversión directa aprovechando el oscilador del mismo transmisor.
Antenas cortas hay montones. Hace unos años hicimos una con un amigo sobre un tubo de desagüe plástico de 4 pulgadas y unos 2 metros de altura. El problema era que se se movía de frecuencia había que reajustarla.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 20, 2012)

Éste es el impreso que pienso utilizar para el modulador.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya te dieron la licencia ?
> 
> seguro que receptor ya tenes



Sí... me la complicaron un poco en CW pero ya tengo como señal distintiva LU5DFE desde el 02 de octubre de 2009.

Receptor todavía no tengo... comunicados la verdad no he hecho muchos que digamos después de las prácticas operativas en 80 metros y transmito muy poco en 2m, aunque escucho bastante  jeje





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> DJ_Glenn: efectivamente los 2 módulos forman el transmisor. Luego vendrá el receptor (de conversión directa aprovechando el oscilador del mismo transmisor.
> Antenas cortas hay montones. Hace unos años hicimos una con un amigo sobre un tubo de desagüe plástico de 4 pulgadas y unos 2 metros de altura. El problema era que se se movía de frecuencia había que reajustarla.



dos metros de longitud suenan razonables para una antena que en condiciones normales debería medir cerca de 40 metros, así que me gustaría probarla.

Sigo el tema que está muy bueno y en verdad los felicito por compartir un proyecto de diseño tan simple ya que si vamos a lo que hay en el mercado... resultaría imposible para muchos bolsillos poder adquirirlos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 22, 2012)

Dejo la distribución de componentes e impreso de la última versión (1.3).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 6, 2012)

Antes que me coman la mano aclaro que si no comencé a armar  el circuito (Tiger 80metros) es porque si bien e trabajado con circuito de alta frecuencia (HighRF) no sé mucho de teorías en este campo y más de transmisores por lo que a Tiger le pregunte: ¿Si no era lo mismo un capacitor, que tantos en paralelo? Y e aquí la explicación que él me dijo que concuerda con lo que estoy estudiando (reflejada tan cual él me lo explico en pocas palabras) para reforzar las cosas. Y porque quiere rescatar esto, simple se jugo en enseñarme de esto. Y vale la pena dar las gracias fortificando el compañerismo como el caso de muchos FOREROS no es el caso dar los nombre de todos ellos, que saben quienes son. 



El texto habla de un oscilador Hartley y como se le ancla la frecuencia y como se lo protege de retroalimentación y frecuencias no deseadas (o parásitas como lo llama el mismo texto) Ojo no es que sea desconfiado, pero un poco incrédulo soy. (naaaaa solo bromeo)

Un cordial saludo, especialmente a Black Tiger.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 6, 2012)

Se agradece el gesto SSTC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2012)

una pregunta,lo imprimi asi tal cual esta y me salio esta medida 7 centimetros por 3 centimetros ,,,esta bien ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep, esa es la medida.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2012)

parecía mas grande,en la pantalla ,gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2012)

Por las dudas, fijate que el transistor de salida es un BD135, debería entrar sin problemas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2012)

sip entra bien ,esta bien la medida entonces


----------



## ruse85 (Jun 9, 2014)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es la que está en este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-am-simple-80-metros-236/?pp=30#gmessage6495
> Fijate que el condensador C7 está bastante corrido de la posición original del diseño.
> Además algunos valores también fueron cambiados.
> Igual y por las dudas, dejo los enlaces acá:
> ...




hola buenas tardes me dejaron armar un transmisor de am con modulador estuve revisando y lleyendo todo el tema y me parecio estupendo el circuito que posteaste solo tengo una preguntas el capasitor c1 tengo uno variable de 50p los jumper 2y 3 para que  sirven y comentaste que habias cambiado una resistencia del ch1 por un 1k no se cual es y no se si pudieras pasarme los calculos del transmisor y del modulador ya que el este proyecto me lo pidieron para presentar un extraordinario y el profesor que me importio la clase de transmisores no me enseñonada por que no sabia.  te lo agradeceria mucho ya que el examen es para el lunes gracias saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 9, 2014)

ruse85 dijo:


> hola buenas tardes me dejaron armar un transmisor de am con modulador estuve revisando y lleyendo todo el tema y me parecio estupendo el circuito que posteaste solo tengo una preguntas el capasitor c1 tengo uno variable de 50p los jumper 2y 3 para que  sirven y comentaste que habias cambiado una resistencia del ch1 por un 1k no se cual es y no se si pudieras pasarme los calculos del transmisor y del modulador ya que el este proyecto me lo pidieron para presentar un extraordinario y el profesor que me importio la clase de transmisores no me enseñonada por que no sabia.  te lo agradeceria mucho ya que el examen es para el lunes gracias saludos



Hola *Ruse *

*JP1* es la entrada de modulación, *JP2 *es la entrada de fuente de alimentación coloca le uno en paralelo de *47pF*  en tu capacitor de *50pF*.

veamos el titulo del tema es *80 metros Tiger* en honor a *black tiger* y no es mas que un transmisor de 80 metro lo que trabaja a una frecuencia de  *3,500 a 3,900 MHz* el modulador esta a mitad del tema y se hace con un IC TDA2003 que es la mejor potencia para modular con ese transmisor. 

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 10, 2014)

Aclaro un poquito: JP1 es una SALIDA pensada para hacer de oscilador de un receptor de conversion directa.
La modulación entra por el pin 1 de JP2. La alimentación del oscilador y exitador por el pin 2 del mismo.
CH1 es el inductor que está entre la base y masa del BD139.
Saludos a tuti!


----------

